# New member from Coventry choosing coffee machine



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

Hello!

I'm on the buying stage right now. I found rancilio silvia for 390 pounds and this sage:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/Sage-By-Heston-Blumenthal-BES810BSSUK-The-Duo-Temp-Pro-Espresso-Coffee-Machine/291837401000?hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1&_trksid=p5197.c100068.m2280&_trkparms=ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140211130857%26meid%3D4a95443cc1cf4879bc280bf3d961b8f6%26pid%3D100068%26clkid%3D549967669138176938&_qi=RTM2063723

which would be better for the first coffee machine?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Make sure you have enough money for a grinder as well, spend around half our money on one.

What's your budget?

generally you'll get more value and a better machine by buying used, but it depends if you want the safety net of a warranty. Plenty of machines come up on here in this kind of price range, once you have 5 posts you'll be able to see them.


----------



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Make sure you have enough money for a grinder as well, spend around half our money on one.
> 
> What's your budget?
> 
> generally you'll get more value and a better machine by buying used, but it depends if you want the safety net of a warranty. Plenty of machines come up on here in this kind of price range, once you have 5 posts you'll be able to see them.


whole budget as my Miss said is 600gbp for everything. Of course I don't count in things like cups, brushes and all this kind of equipment (probably she does but ups santa is coming hahaha). The only things she cares about is latte and cappucino so this is a must to do







I like italian style espresso.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

A second hand classic / Silvia (or another that comes up here) plus a second hand grinder would suit your budget really nicely, and leave some for any extras! If you are looking at brand new only, 600 odd may get you a Silvia and a Eureka Mignon, just. Personally, at that budget I'd go with pre-loved equipment.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

pessutojr said:


> A second hand classic / Silvia (or another that comes up here) plus a second hand grinder would suit your budget really nicely, and leave some for any extras! If you are looking at brand new only, 600 odd may get you a Silvia and a Eureka Mignon, just. Personally, at that budget I'd go with pre-loved equipment.


I would definitely have to agree with the second hand part. I have just bought a Classic and a Compak K3 Elite for £230 (separately). Add a Silvia steam wand for £12, a tamper for £20, a blank disk for backflushing for £3 and some cafiza for £8 and I have a half decent set up for £273.

Bearing in mind that the Classic is £235 new and the Compak £295 it is a significant saving.


----------



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Make sure you have enough money for a grinder as well, spend around half our money on one.
> 
> What's your budget?
> 
> generally you'll get more value and a better machine by buying used, but it depends if you want the safety net of a warranty. Plenty of machines come up on here in this kind of price range, once you have 5 posts you'll be able to see them.


I had bad stories with second hand things and I would like to avoid it if possible. Is this sage a bad machine?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

if you buy off the forum then SH is not usually a problem as the machine will have been looked after, - often cheaper than ebay as well

If you buy from flea bay then be prepared to roll sleeves up - but all the knowledge and answers are here on the forum about how to fix this or that or probable cause.

For £600 you could get a Super Jolly and a classic / silva/ heavenly/ La pavoni lever/

cheers Jim


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

jimbojohn55 said:


> if you buy off the forum then SH is not usually a problem as the machine will have been looked after, - often cheaper than ebay as well


That's exactly what I meant by "pre-loved". eBay coffee machines without history are not pre-loved. 



dzikidzik said:


> I had bad stories with second hand things and I would like to avoid it if possible. Is this sage a bad machine?


There are some members here which really rate the sage, usually the dual boiler being the standard choice, however there are members here with other models. Just search the forum, there are plenty of posts here relating to the Sage.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

There's a whole section on sage machines, definitely worth reading some of the big popular posts and asking a few questions.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?69-Sage-Forum

certainly a machine to put on your shortlist, however look at the other alternatives as well.

There's no right or wrong answer, it's a personal choice, my advice would be to do your research and not rush into things, there's loads of info on here and plenty of people willing to help so just ask questions


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

If you decide to buy a Sage, the Duo Temp is a nice machine. I've had mine for more than a year and I'm happy.

I would buy from a known retailer,, like John Lewis or Lakeland, not somebody on Ebay. They aren't user repairable and you want that warranty.


----------



## dzikidzik (Nov 19, 2016)

If I will buy sage duo temp there gonna be another 200-250 to spend on grinder in my budget maximum is 300 but I would like to avoid spending that much. What would You recommend for that money?


----------

